# What's The Most Unusual Name You've Heard?



## Clarina1980

I mean in your own lives, rather than read on the internet etc.

I used to work in a nursery so I've heard a few odd ones, but I think PO came in at the top. It was at the height of the teletubby popularity too :wacko:


----------



## BridieChild

There is a local family of five kids, named:

Persephone
Phidias
Nereus
Phaedra
Pyrrha

To make things worse, their surname is Powilanska-Burnell!


----------



## Blah11

I think Persephone is cute!


----------



## Clarina1980

BridieChild said:


> There is a local family of five kids, named:
> 
> Persephone
> Phidias
> Nereus
> Phaedra
> Pyrrha
> 
> To make things worse, their surname is Powilanska-Burnell!


Doesn't Nereus feel a bit left out lol


----------



## cupcake

like, someone in Israel called their child like ,as in "like" on facebook?!

just so you know I am not having you on..
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ne...Child-named-after-Facebooks-like-feature.html


----------



## Emleexx

I love unusual/different/unique names. Our 2 year old son is named River and Tex is the name we have picked for a boy this time around =)


----------



## fuffyburra

There was a little girl who lived down the road from my ex called Willamina Sheilabelle Walker :-/


----------



## Clarina1980

Emleexx said:


> I love unusual/different/unique names. Our 2 year old son is named River and Tex is the name we have picked for a boy this time around =)

I think River is beautiful :)


----------



## rwhite

Pilot Inspektor, the son of that guy off My Name is Earl :rofl: Eeew.


----------



## LittleBoo

Julius and Tamika, brother and sister.


----------



## Mazzy

I love the name River. But, then again, I loved River Phoenix back in the day.


----------



## LunaRose

Martini :wacko:


----------



## tina_h75

Some years back there was a woman who had twins and called them Tia and Maria - she claims that she never even heard of the drink.


----------



## MUMOF5

Gifty, never heard of anyone else called it. She's my best friend. x


----------



## Catherine896

Jayga, but they were south african!

xx


----------



## BridieChild

I have a friend on Facebook called Jaia. :)


----------



## CatherineK

Well, my actual name is Glade, and my sisters are Kress and Shael, so my family loved different names. But now that everyone wants to be 'different and unique' I tend to like normal, boring names for babies! Maybe its because my name can be a pain in the but. Everyone always wants to comment on it. ALWAYS.


----------



## Negnit10

A friend of mine works in a clinic and a woman brought in her baby they named Shithead... it's pronounced Shi Thead.. I thought she was joking but she showed me some paperwork with the baby's name on it! Crazy!


----------



## tina_h75

If anyone watches the animated dennis the menace series on kids tv then look in the credits as one of the writers is called Euan Kerr - try saying it out loud !


----------



## MMMummy

As a midwife I have delivered some unusually named babies to say the least. A few weeks ago I delivered twin girls named Fern and Thorn but the one that sticks in my head as the most unusual through out my career is most definately baby Malteaser (really)...


----------



## sarah1989

Little Boy named Kino


----------



## unapologetik

Well, my friend's sister's name is: Sonceeahray (pronounced sun - see - a - ray)
We call her Sonie.
She named her daughter Ahraya Sunshine.. (pronounced ah ray ah)

Yep.. believe it or not.. this little girl goes through like as Ahraya Sunshine. :dohh:


----------



## SeaThreePeeO

BridieChild said:


> There is a local family of five kids, named:
> 
> Persephone
> Phidias
> Nereus
> Phaedra
> Pyrrha
> 
> To make things worse, their surname is Powilanska-Burnell!

Persephone is the name is Hades wife who he kidnapped by tricking her into eating a pomegranate.

Beautiful name never-the-less.


----------



## mushroom

Personally..Proinnsias, a boys name. Pronounced Prun-CHEE-us. Never understood it, thought it was mental...and then it turns out it's the Irish for the boys name Francis! Which makes a lot more sense.

Other than that my best friend's four nieces all have brilliant unusual names- Adria, Naoise (NEE-sha), Cora and Reina. Admittedly Cora is an established name and Naoise sort of is but the other two are not. Altogether, the names are great.

Irish names are fairly conservative as of yet..my mam is head of the baptism committee so I see all the names and nothing really stands out apart from the odd 'Brogan'..apart from that they're all normal or Irish names.


----------



## BridieChild

SeaThreePeeO said:


> BridieChild said:
> 
> 
> There is a local family of five kids, named:
> 
> Persephone
> Phidias
> Nereus
> Phaedra
> Pyrrha
> 
> To make things worse, their surname is Powilanska-Burnell!
> 
> Persephone is the name is Hades wife who he kidnapped by tricking her into eating a pomegranate.
> 
> Beautiful name never-the-less.Click to expand...

Yep, all the kids in that family were named after Greek mythology. With that surname though, must have been a bitch to learn to spell...


----------



## BridieChild

mushroom said:


> Personally..Proinnsias, a boys name. Pronounced Prun-CHEE-us. Never understood it, thought it was mental...and then it turns out it's the Irish for the boys name Francis! Which makes a lot more sense.
> 
> Other than that my best friend's four nieces all have brilliant unusual names- Adria, Naoise (NEE-sha), Cora and Reina. Admittedly Cora is an established name and Naoise sort of is but the other two are not. Altogether, the names are great.
> 
> Irish names are fairly conservative as of yet..my mam is head of the baptism committee so I see all the names and nothing really stands out apart from the odd 'Brogan'..apart from that they're all normal or Irish names.

The best Irish names I've heard are Niamh (pronounced Neeve), Saiorse (pronounced Seer-sha), Eilish (Eye-lish) and Roisin (Ro-sheen).


----------



## Nathyrra

A kid that goes to school with my husbands cousin is called 'Florian' (male) @[email protected] Has to be the oddest name ever. I think it's hideous. It's supposed to be really common here too! (No offence to any Florians out there intended! I don't like my name either)


----------



## LunaRose

MMMummy said:


> ... but the one that sticks in my head as the most unusual through out my career is most definately baby Malteaser (really)...

Poor, Malteaser .... I am speechless! :shock:


----------



## Kristysbump

Not sure if blossom is unusual enough but I do love it


----------



## Terrilea

There's a little girl in ruby's nursery called Pearl, that's the most unusual i've heard lately x


----------



## BridieChild

DD goes to school with a Pearl, but her surname is Gray - poor kid


----------



## littlebird28

I worked at a daycare and we had a Huckleberry Lightning (lightning was his middle!). Nothing has trumped that for me! But I like unusual vintage names. Im leaning towards Beatrix for a girl and Rex for a boy!


----------



## ohmyitschelsi

I worked with a lady whos name was Sunshine!


----------



## clarsair

DH went to school with a girl called Standish. I worked with a Pandora once.


----------



## Quackquack99

My eldest sister is called lucky! Its on her birth certificate. But she loves her name as everyone always comment on it


----------



## Pramaholic86

Worst ever name EVER was Latrine.


----------



## Kdor11

> A kid that goes to school with my husbands cousin is called 'Florian' (male) @[email protected] Has to be the oddest name ever. I think it's hideous. It's supposed to be really common here too! (No offence to any Florians out there intended! I don't like my name either)

*Florian* is the last name of UFC fighter *Kenny Florian*...wonder if that's who the baby is named after?!


----------



## DarlingMe

I knew an elderly man with the first name "Harry" (not Harold, Harry) and last name a part of the male anatomy.... might be an old nickname for Richard.... or a common "spotted" dish overseas.... He was obviously named before this was slang but I know for sure this was his formal name and most of us at work could not read it without giggling (and feeling guilty of course!)


----------



## melissa84

I process paperwork in a govt office and see some of the worst children's names. Some ones that stick in my mind are Arson, Tuffy, and Sillee (silly! can you imagine the teasing!). So many more I can't remember. I hate when parents try to be overly creative or cute with naming. It's the name of a child, not a goldfish ffs! :wacko:


----------



## BridieChild

I've worked over the years with a Fabian, Ridley, Gervase, Justice (girl) and a Rainie. However, I do work in the performing arts, which kind of lends itself to weird and wonderful names!


----------



## catfromaus

Rapunzel. And a little boy called Bonjovi.


----------



## ilvmylbug

Bodacious - My mom is a clerk for the local courts over here, she told me how she came across the name :haha:

Pancake - The name of one of the guests on the Maury Povich show :rofl:


----------



## sarahR

I want to name my first child Skyie and if its girl Skyla


----------



## sarahR

My friend says Heaven is a nice name


----------



## sarahR

how about flaire or fiyarah..i want to have a name like that


----------



## girlnboots

A family in my town named their baby girl Glory Reigns. Oh geez.


----------



## Ramen

Ima Hogg the unofficial first lady of Texas


----------



## TigerLady

melissa84 said:


> I hate when parents try to be overly creative or cute with naming. It's the name of a child, not a goldfish ffs! :wacko:

No kidding! Some of the names on here have floored me. :shock: I mean, really! These poor children! :(

My DH got to pick our DS's middle name and he seriously tried to get me to allow Thunder. :growlmad: I had to point-blank refuse. After reading this thread, Thunder for a middle name seems almost boring. :dohh:

P.S. If you look in my siggie, Otter and DK are not really my kids' names. They are just nicknames I use on here. Otter would be a bit strange if that were his real name. :haha:


----------



## Lucy22

I know of a little girl named Galaxy, Lexi for short.
Could they not have just called her Alexis, or something? :dohh:


----------



## xvmomovx

I had a professor called Sunshine Light first and last name respectively


----------



## SouthernC

I work with a guy who dated a girl that named her son Shadow Lavie. That poor poor child.. 

Theres a pedatrician here I seen the sign her name was Sunshine Smoot, I about died of laughter driving down the road.. 

My friend works at the hospital and she said the one lady named her son Lucifer..


----------



## Emleexx

SouthernC said:


> I work with a guy who dated a girl that named her son Shadow Lavie. That poor poor child..
> 
> Theres a pedatrician here I seen the sign her name was Sunshine Smoot, I about died of laughter driving down the road..
> 
> My friend works at the hospital and she said the one lady named her son Lucifer..

Sunshin Smoot... Hahahaha


----------



## JMRIII

That I have heard lately - 

girl = Ambrosia

boy = Talyn


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

Akido

Enola


----------



## TigerLady

Just heard of a boy named Homer... a little unusual, but not bad. Then I heard his brother's name is Pookie. Really? For a boy no less. :nope:


----------



## emera35

I've known quite a few people with unusual names over the years, all of them English / English parents...

Female - Hero, Hester, Tace, Bridie, Angel, Miriel

Male - Nemo, Shanti, Zebedee


----------



## birdiex

Some of the ones just don't seem so out there really, and the ones people are saying are mad are ones I love! For example, Lucifer, Florian, Fabian & Homer for boys and Ambrosia, Persephone, Phaedra for girls. 

I think my chosen boy's name (Floyd) is a little out there, but we love it! It is a real name, not made up :thumbup:


----------



## gigglebox

In the media: Moon Unit and Diva Thin Muffin Pigeen, both daughters of the Zappas (google it!)

In my own life: My mother had a gynecologist here in the states whose name was Harry Beaver! He was destined for working with vaginas, methinks! He no longer practices but used to work for Kaiser in the states.


----------



## chelsdavison

i went to school with a jumbles and bubbles (french)

im loving the name cosmo at the minute.

i know an ocean, hendrix, storm, rocco, winter-belle, tallulah-blue, and a ty.


----------



## lellis82

I live in San Diego and there was a story on the radio about a baby named "ABCDE."
Pronounced Ab-si-dee. Completely crazy.


----------



## gigglebox

lellis--that reminds me, there's a woman who lives around here (a friend went to class with her) whose name is "L-A", she says is pronounced "la-dash-ah". :dohh:


----------



## fifideluxe

omg some of these are awful! My youngest goes to school with a boy called tike (as in 'the little tike....' )


----------



## wish4ababy

My oldest nephew is called Orindi Riven (Or-in-dee), but we call him Indi, and my other nephew is called Logan Terry Sabin (Say-bin)... Love them both :D

My cousin's son and daughter have unusual names: His son is Tanthalus (pronounced tanth-are-less) we call him Tanis for short, and his daughter is Laurana (pronounced Lor-ar-na) which I think is just beautiful.

I sound like I come from a really weird family now lol!!! I promise there are a whole load of boring names in here too hahaha ;)


Oh and my friend named her daughter Patience Ava-Blaise, but after reading some of these names its really not that bad lol!! It's dead funny though because baby Patience really doesn't have any patience at all!!!!!


----------



## BridieChild

Some spellings ruin a perfectly good name. I have seen the following

Typhanii
Phyonna
Aydyn
Trinnitee
Tailuh
Jaxson
Cydnee
Macques


----------



## sweetm

I know a boy named Darling, and another one named Lucky.


----------



## girlnboots

My nephew is named Jaxson! Cute kid. Stupid name.


----------



## Mrs_Grissom

I'm a teacher and have come across some cracking ones:
Obi
Kiva
Kerrigan
Storm
Autumn
Shakur 

But the one that will never be topped has to be Presley-Elvis (double barrelled first name!)


----------



## XxCalxX

My name is Calandra.. in some countries i guess thats not so unusual but in England i reckon it is! I like having an unusual name though :)


----------



## MamaD

My son's name is Jaxon. I didn't want the traditional way, as he's not a son of Jack. ;) Always thought it made sense as it's the same phonetically as Saxon.


----------



## Elisheva009

Brochali.

Pronounced Broccoli, like the vegetable.


----------



## lorcam4

i new a girl named Dorkus......it was a family of 15 children and every single one had a D came....I guess by kid 15 they ran out of ideas lol


----------



## MamaD

lorcam4 said:


> i new a girl named Dorkus......it was a family of 15 children and every single one had a D came....I guess by kid 15 they ran out of ideas lol


That's the name of one of the girls on "Seven Brides for Seven Brothers" - always felt sorry for that one! ;) xx


----------



## lorcam4

MamaD said:


> lorcam4 said:
> 
> 
> i new a girl named Dorkus......it was a family of 15 children and every single one had a D came....I guess by kid 15 they ran out of ideas lol
> 
> 
> That's the name of one of the girls on "Seven Brides for Seven Brothers" - always felt sorry for that one! ;) xxClick to expand...

 I've never heard of that show, I don't think we get it in the states. It is a terrible name they call her dork for short....She's a tough chick though If anyone would make fun of her she would beat the crap out of them lol


----------



## MamaD

It's not a show, it's an old American movie - I'm American, and watched it all the time growing up! xx


----------



## BridieChild

The name Dorcas is Biblical - although not a popular one these days! It's the Greek version of Tabitha.


----------



## jlh213

There was a woman in the States that named her daughter Chlamydia because she thought it sounded pretty. She had NO idea it was an STD.


----------



## Bartness

MamaD said:


> My son's name is Jaxon. I didn't want the traditional way, as he's not a son of Jack. ;) Always thought it made sense as it's the same phonetically as Saxon.

My son is also Jaxon. I wanted the name Jackson, but OH was against giving our son a last name as a first name, so I suggested the alternate spelling of Jaxon. In the area I live Jaxon is actually the common spelling.


----------



## RubyRainbows

I know a little boy named Cauldron... like a witches' cauldron! :dohh:


----------



## girlnboots

I like Jaxon! But when there's an x and an s is where it gets me! haha


----------



## Bartness

girlnboots said:


> I like Jaxon! But when there's an x and an s is where it gets me! haha

The X and S is kind of strange, as it is redundent. But some people want to be even more original. Honestly though I'd say spell it Jaxen thats better than Jaxson.


----------



## h32kmr

....Justice Jane. sounded.... like a super hero..


----------



## t-bell

I went to school with a girl named chrystal waters and my niece went to school with a girl named whiata tammihanna both first and last ne respectively my little boy is called Pearce which is quite popular in Ireland and In the shops one day I heard a mother calling her child misha Eire which translates to I am Ireland ( don't think I spelt misha right lol) poor child


----------



## t-bell

t-bell said:


> I went to school with a girl named chrystal waters and my niece went to school with a girl named whiata tammihanna both first and last ne respectively my little boy is called Pearce which is quite popular in Ireland and In the shops one day I heard a mother calling her child misha Eire which translates to I am Ireland ( don't think I spelt misha right lol) poor child

Sorry it's Is Misha Eire lol


----------



## _Coco_

My brother named his baby Rykiel. 
I met a girl who named her twins Azazeal and Azalia; azazeal is a demon from a tv show.


----------



## LaraJJ

A friend's friend named her daughter Beaux-Jaye, which always makes me think of a sexual act!!!! Poor girl!! I would not want my daughter associated with THAT!!!!!


----------



## _Coco_

Also the name Annaleise/Annaleigh also seemed a little close to ummm... a word I wouldn't want to name my kid; but then I met a lady called Analie, she must have been bullied terrible for that.


----------



## c.m.c

there was a girl in my class called pirette- that sounded weird to me at the time... i dont know anyone else with that name


----------



## Ramen

Heard an unusual one today. Sativa. :nope: What?!


----------



## girlnboots

yikes. sativa is the last part of the scientific term for weed...cannabis sativa.


----------



## Pramaholic86

c.m.c said:


> there was a girl in my class called pirette- that sounded weird to me at the time... i dont know anyone else with that name

Pirette sounds like birth control pills to me?
I can imagine BeauxJane in neon letters above a sex shop :haha:


----------



## dizzydoll

t-bell said:


> ( don't think I spelt misha right lol) poor child

It's "mise" :)
My dad wanted to name my little sister Cailín (pronounced like Coleen) might sound like a nice Irish name but it just means girl in Irish :dohh: Thankfully my mam put her foot down and she got a normal name! 
I have however since seen a child who was called Girl ....cruel parents!!!


----------



## girlnboots

Found a new one! Dixie Pride


----------



## sonyabazonya

cupcake said:


> like, someone in Israel called their child like ,as in "like" on facebook?!
> 
> just so you know I am not having you on..
> https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ne...Child-named-after-Facebooks-like-feature.html

LOL I just saw this I'm from Israel and their oldest daughter was on a game show apparently all three daughters have unusual names!


----------



## artiste

Well my sister named her boy Pheonix. I thought it was strange enough but then they spelled it wrong. She didn't believe me that it was supposed to be Phoenix.


----------



## baskinps

birdiex said:


> Some of the ones just don't seem so out there really, and the ones people are saying are mad are ones I love! For example, Lucifer, Florian, Fabian & Homer for boys and Ambrosia, Persephone, Phaedra for girls.
> 
> I think my chosen boy's name (Floyd) is a little out there, but we love it! It is a real name, not made up :thumbup:

Floyd! I love it! Good choice :)


----------



## JessicaAnne

> Floyd! I love it! Good choice :)

OT, it we're due the same day!


Anyway, I read in a woman's weekly magazine (this must of been a few years ago) a couple had a baby boy and they named him.... Walt Disney Christmas :wacko: :dohh:
I'm being deadly serious btw!! Apparently it was because his dad loved Disney and they both loved Christmas!


----------



## proudmummy

My youngest is called Devon. I havnt heard it as a name before but just suits him. I Love it!


----------



## libbylou

proudmummy said:


> My youngest is called Devon. I havnt heard it as a name before but just suits him. I Love it!

Devon is pretty popular where I'm from, both for a boy and girl!

One of the most unique names I've heard is Ilys - which is the initials for "I Love You So"


----------



## ProudMummyy

The most unusual names I've heard are for a set of twins over here in the UK... Storm & Hunter... Talk about outdoorsy names :\ I quite like Storm but it's a little out there!


----------



## BlaireUK

I have a cousin called Devon (boy) and my colleague's daughter is called Storm!


----------



## ProudMummyy

BlaireUK said:


> I have a cousin called Devon (boy) and my colleague's daughter is called Storm!

Should have mentioned that both twins are boys... I like it but it's a bit odd thats all :')


----------



## BeckyBoo

Everyone comments on Kalea's name. I know it's used in America, but I don't know how common it is there. But it's not used at all here.


----------



## Hayley318

My youngest son's real name is Kicker. Named after Ashley Fiolek's little brother. I also really like the name Onyx for a boy and Krickett for a girl. I like names that not every other person has.


----------



## mamaduke

Kdor11 said:


> A kid that goes to school with my husbands cousin is called 'Florian' (male) @[email protected] Has to be the oddest name ever. I think it's hideous. It's supposed to be really common here too! (No offence to any Florians out there intended! I don't like my name either)
> 
> *Florian* is the last name of UFC fighter *Kenny Florian*...wonder if that's who the baby is named after?!Click to expand...

Or maybe it's just a family name. One of DH's grandfathers was named Florian.


----------



## mamaduke

The strangest name I've ever come across was a guy named Freebird II. That's his entire name (first, middle, and last). The fact that he's a II means his dad was just Freebird. 

While his name was unique, the guy was actually fairly normal! :)


----------



## JMRIII

a few other interesting ones I have seen this year at the school my wife works at:

Messiah 
Nicodemus
Kassandrica
Fate (girl)


----------



## pixie23

Someone mentioned a name similar, but there's a little girl named A-A (pronounced uh-dash-uh)


----------



## MrsDani

Well my two little sisters names are Phoenix, and xena. And I used to know a girl named seven, and a girl named Chrystal ball, and a boy named jc penny. But a guy I have heard of his fire disco Penguin panda... And I heard that Michael jacksons little boy is named blanket????


----------



## babynewbie

I went to school with a Peche (peachy) whos sisters were Tutti (tooti), Pepsi, Kizzi and the brother was Oakley. And i know of a Mercedes, Elvis, Boyboy, Blayze, 
I also know someone whos called their son Phoenix but its spelt Fenix :)


----------



## keepthefaithx

Fimp
Ng (nnga)
Byrd
Uwanna
Rumpsfeld


omg! lol


----------



## Maman

my mum knows a bacardiandcoke 

shes like 30 or 40, its her birth name and she hasnt changed it.

my husbands name is willy. That always provokes laughter. he was named after willy deville

my son knows a kid called khansa. I never thought to pronounce it as khan-sa and at first i was stumped as i thought it was pronounced cancer. 

theres plenty of different names where my son goes to nursery- older names are the minority.


----------



## nikkip75

A girl i went to school with had a niece called epiphany, they called her fanny for short :wacko:


----------



## ZoMo

Hahaha, my OH suggested Epiphany earlier which was stomped on pretty quickly especially as the surname will be Payne - it woudl translate to Fanny Pain!


----------



## nikkip75

:rofl: fanny Payne!


----------



## ZoMo

Havent actually heard this one in practise but we were hunting for one syllable middle names and the OH who has been coming up with crazy names all day, suddenly came up with 'Wish'. 

I actually thought it was very cute but way too 'out there' for me to be brave enough to even consider using!


----------



## mtnprotracy

I enjoyed reading these so much....thanks for sharing. A friend of mine from college has the most unusual names for her children. She was an art major, so I always knew she was creative. She and her husband have--at last count--8 children.

Casper
Trinity
Rainer (as in Mount Rainer--I'm so very worried about her teen years :/)
Salter Naomi
Hollyn
Junah (pronounced June-uh)
Elkin

**I am forgetting one of the kids.....will have to add later**


----------



## discoclare

Stone
Sanchia (which I think is beautiful)
Duke
Ziggy


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

slash!! yep little boy in Mias nursery class was called that x


----------



## sailorgirl1

Trinity is gorgeous!


----------



## MarissaBelle

I work at a daycare, and there's this girl who comes in named Rhyme. She's a very nice girl. :) I thought her name was interesting. Her mom is kind of a hippie.


----------



## xxClaire_24xx

MarissaBelle said:


> I work at a daycare, and there's this girl who comes in named Rhyme. She's a very nice girl. :) I thought her name was interesting. Her mom is kind of a hippie.

thats actually a catchy name!! we had a baby in NICU with Ellie called Melodie


----------



## MrsDani

Oh and I knew a girl named image


----------



## Emmyxxlou

At the daycare I work at there is a little girl called Kishi and a boy called Rahn, They arnt related


----------



## x_Carly_x

I used to know a family who had two boys and a girl, the boys were River (which seems to be quite popular in this thread) and the other little boy was Ford :/ then they named their little girl cloudy :/

I also went to school with a girl who's little brother was called Van :/

I'm loving Annabelle-Paige at the moment, but i'm a little unlucky in my children's surname will be Crumpton, which is difficult to find something to go with it!


----------



## bluecascade

2 boys who live a few steets awat are called Stone and Smudge.......oh dear...


----------



## Spaggy37

A friend of a friend called her daughter Sassy ChaCha Angelita, originally was gonna be minus the Sassy :( Also 2 children my kids got to school with and are brothers are named Creed & Spike :(


----------



## Lettuce

I know a Scott Land, a Wolfgang Funk (his dads a doctor- haha dr Funk!) 
I've met:Iona Carr, Richard Head, Annette Kurtian, Carol Carole (when I asked why she hadn't kept her maiden name, I turned out it was singer!)
In the north of Scotland and the islands there are lots of Donald MacDonalds, James Jamiesons etc, and loads of women who just got given their dads name with '"ina" added on! 
Also met Loveday Mcblain! :) there's twins in Glasgow called dodi and Diana, dolce and gabbana. And my personal favourite.... Versace McClatchy.


----------



## barbiecom

Eddison/Addyson for boy. :haha:


----------



## MrsPoodle

I work in motor insurance claims and some of the names we have had are: 
Ping Pong (lady)
Fitzroy Pencil
and the best one... 
HowlingMad Wolfman (he changed it by deed poll though, lol)


----------



## Strawberrymum

twins called Benson and Hedges :(


----------



## daisy_dee

Strawberrymum said:


> twins called Benson and Hedges :(

Those poor kids. Why not make it Lambert and Butler :dohh:

Not somebody I know personally, but a few years ago, I saw a shop assistant whose name badge read 'Loveness'.


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

My dad's best friend's son's name is Luke Sky Walker. When he was about 5 he couldn't say his name and always called himself Ukey Woker :haha:


----------



## AirForceWife7

I knew a Kim Zickafoose :haha: not really a funny name, but a bit odd.


----------



## Bartness

I have a cousin named...Bart Bartness....


----------



## 2RockinBoys

Mona-Lisa. No joke, and you weren't allowed to call her Mona or Lisa, it HAD to be Mona-Lisa!
I've also heard that there are sister's living around my area called River and Ocean. I love the name River and would have it if i were having a girl, but Ocean is a bit far out there for me :flower:
Im sure i've heard alot more unusual name's, but my brain doesn't want to function right now >.<


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Well MY name is Deltrece.


----------



## LakensMommy11

AirForceWife7 said:


> I knew a Kim Zickafoose :haha: not really a funny name, but a bit odd.

Haha I know a couple people with the last name Zickafoose too! Very different.


----------



## Dollyx

My lady friend's name is Tokyn! But I quite like it on her.


----------



## pinklightbulb

Some of these are really weird! I must live in a sedate sort of town because I don't have any weird names to add :haha:


----------



## lindc

Thor
Pilgrim
Sureal

I evidently know some strange people:winkwink:


----------



## SouthernC

I know of one girl that named her son Shadow, and another that named her son Shooter.. I was like really??


----------



## Monie30

A teacher at my school did private tutor with a child called absadee spelt Abcde!!!!


----------



## bubblebath

for me the most unusual name ever heard is "baby boy" imagine if he grows old, he would probably hate the name....hehehe


----------



## jaeintn

Buzz :dohh:


----------



## Chasesmommy

No joke I know a girl who named her son Rafferty Captainawesome. Captainawesome is his middle name...I still don't get it. I like Rafferty though!


----------



## lovely_lady

Oh I know this lady who named her son Jet Ryder! love


----------



## lovely_lady

I meant to say love it!


----------



## LittleBoo

Probably my sons, Castiel :lol: he suits it!


----------



## Lettuce

Forgot I once met a girl called Jett Black! And Cherry Pye... Lol!


----------



## keepontrying

Bubba-wolfe

Tinkerbelle

west


----------



## keepontrying

My mum went to school with a 'fanny smelling' ... i mean can ya believe that!!!!


----------



## lindc

I was pulling credit reports for people for this one job that I had some years ago. The name of this one guy (he was foreign) was Porntip Suksaboomwang. I am seriously not kidding. Hubby made me prove it to him! This name has stuck in my head--for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mellybelle

I know a girl who named her boy T'Kira. She just made it up and thought it was lovely. I think its awful. 
Its also becoming common for people to merge their own names to form a new name for baby. 
I know of a Richelle - parents are Richard and Michelle. And a Jelissa - John and Melissa. These arent _too _bad but I can imagine there could be some bad mixes.


----------



## diz

Dizzy Spatula..... I shit you not! I can't remember her sir name.


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Mellybelle said:


> I know a girl who named her boy T'Kira. She just made it up and thought it was lovely. I think its awful.
> Its also becoming common for people to merge their own names to form a new name for baby.
> I know of a Richelle - parents are Richard and Michelle. And a Jelissa - John and Melissa. These arent _too _bad but I can imagine there could be some bad mixes.

My mom was trying to tell me and my boyfriend to do that and I'm like, no way!


----------



## dt1234565

I was in Clarks a few years ago and heard a boys Mum say "how do those shoes feel? Are they comfortable Columbus?" 

X


----------



## Belle30

My DH told me the other day that a guy at work knew of a newborn baby girl who'd been named T-A. You pronounce it "TeDASHa"

Not sure how much truth there is in this! 

I once taught a man called Christian Crucifix.


----------



## Jellyt

My LO's middle name is meadow which I think is quite unusual? I wanted it for her first name originally but FOB wasn't on board! I love it with evelyn though


----------



## Pink_Tinks

LOL love some of these names! 

At a cermatorium (im not a weirdo, was there for a funeral) I read the headstone of 'Fanny Mould'
how horrific...

with the mixing of two names, could try this for my LO, Kake or Jim?!


----------



## J.Entwistle

If we were having a daughter, the name we had picked for her was Eira (Ay-rah) which means snow in Welsh (me being the welsh one, my husband is English) we both adored the name, but we are expecting a little boy!


----------



## sparkle83

MIL went to school with a Crispian Bacon! 

Thought mine was pretty odd in the 80s (Crystal), but its much more popular now!


----------



## libbylou

Ilys (eye-lis)
which stands for I Love You So

I think the name is pretty and love the meaning behind it


----------



## nicb26

I know of someone called Godloves. V strange!


----------

